# [SOLVED] Nie da rady zainstalować Firefoxa (ALSA szwankuje)

## puntaru

Przy próbie instalacji firefoxa napotykam na problemy z zainstalowaniem alsy. Ktoś poleci jakie rozwiązanie na to? 

emerge firefox

daje

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-headers-9999

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * Package:    media-sound/alsa-headers-9999

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: alsa-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

 * GIT update -->

 *    repository:       git://git.alsa-project.org/alsa-kmirror.git

 *    at the commit:       f91e99a787eb689bea6cafb88378309ce2d079af

 *    branch:          master

 *    storage directory:    "/usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/alsa-kmirror"

Cloning into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-9999/work/alsa-headers-9999...

done.

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-9999/work/alsa-headers-9999

 * Applying alsa-headers-1.0.6a-user.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-9999/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-9999/work/alsa-headers-9999 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-sound/alsa-headers-9999

>>> Install alsa-headers-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-9999/image/ category media-sound

>>> Completed installing alsa-headers-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-9999/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-headers-9999

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Package 'media-sound/alsa-headers-9999' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install media-sound/alsa-headers-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-9999/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-headers-9999:

 * GIT update -->

 *    repository:       git://git.alsa-project.org/alsa-kmirror.git

 *    at the commit:       f91e99a787eb689bea6cafb88378309ce2d079af

 *    branch:          master

 *    storage directory:    "/usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/alsa-kmirror"

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Package 'media-sound/alsa-headers-9999' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Last edited by puntaru on Wed Mar 02, 2011 6:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

jest jakiś specjalny powód dla którego instalujesz??

```
media-sound/alsa-headers-9999
```

wersje -9999 oznaczaja zwykle nighty builds 

mogą one nie działać, właśnie dlatego są maskowane w portage 

co do błędu dosyc wyraźnie pisze żę pliki

```
 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h 
```

dostarczone przez pakiet media-sound/alsa-headers w wersji 9999 są już w systemie ale należą do innego pakietu sys-kernel/linux-headers w wersji 2.6.36.1 z tego wynika że nie można ich zmergować.

Rozwiązania tak naprawdę nie ma bo:

1) 9999 zmieniaja sie codziennie wiec to ze dzisiaj nie działa nie znaczy że nie będzie działać jutro

2) kiepsko o zapewnienie kompatybilności między 9999 a czymkolwiek (no chyba ze projekt ogłasza platformę referencyjną(patrz wersja linux-headers) ) 

3) używanie wersji developerskich wymaga wiedzy na temat konkretnego projektu.

Pytanie po co ci wersja 9999?

----------

## puntaru

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Pytanie po co ci wersja 9999?

 

Tak mi poradził jeden genciarz z tego forum. Odmaskowałem i zainstalowałem ale jak widać nie działa. Da się to jakoś odinstalować? I jak tego firefoxa zainstalować?

----------

## lsdudi

 *puntaru wrote:*   

>  *lsdudi wrote:*   Pytanie po co ci wersja 9999? 
> 
> Tak mi poradził jeden genciarz z tego forum. Odmaskowałem i zainstalowałem ale jak widać nie działa. Da się to jakoś odinstalować? I jak tego firefoxa zainstalować?

 

W którym miejscu kazali instalować alsa-headers-9999 ?

zamaskuj to co odmaskowałeś, zainstaluj sobie alse według handbooka http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

btw polecam www-client/firefox-bin

----------

## puntaru

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  W którym miejscu kazali instalować alsa-headers-9999 ?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-866247.html

```
Co do alsy, to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml - tyle ze ja wole instalowac alse z pakietu media-sound/alsa-driver - widzialem przypadki ze dzwiek dziala po prostu lepiej. Tyle ze pakiet musisz odmaskowac, jak nie wiesz jak to:

Kod:

emerge -vq autounmask && autounmask =media-sound/alsa-driver-9999"

```

Kernel skonfigurowałem według podręcznika i nie działa ALSA.

gdy wpisuję 

```
alsa-utils
```

daje komunikat ten sam co w pierszym poście

natomiast

```
alsaconf
```

daje 

```
bash: alsaconf: nie znaleziono polecenia
```

----------

## lsdudi

Najpierw sprawdź sprawdzoną drogę a później jeśli efekt cię nie zadowoli spróbuj drogi niestandardowej.

W guide piszą dokładnie jaka jest różnica pomiędzy użyciem alsy z portage i z kernela.  

W sumie soban wskazał odmaskowanie drivers (chociaż nie wiem jak działa autounmask być może headers odamskował przy okazji).

Guide'y nie powstały przypadkiem są rozwiązaniem dla początkujących z gentoo (bo nawiedzeni i tak zrobią po swojemu :]) 

co do powrotu

W katalogu /etc/portage/

bedzie plik lub katalog "packages.keywords" (jesli katalog to bedziesz mial w nim cnajmniej jeden plik)

usun z niego wszystkie linie zawieracja w nazwie "alsa" i przebuduj je.

```
 equery b /usr/sbin/alsaconf

 * Searching for /usr/sbin/alsaconf ... 

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.23-r1 (/usr/sbin/alsaconf)

```

nie sugeruj sie konkretną wersją  :Smile: 

----------

## puntaru

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> co do powrotu
> 
> W katalogu /etc/portage/
> 
> bedzie plik lub katalog "packages.keywords" (jesli katalog to bedziesz mial w nim cnajmniej jeden plik)
> ...

 

Zrobiłem jak trzeba i po wpisaniu

emerge firefox

dostaję teraz

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * Package:    media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: alsa-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work/alsa-driver-1.0.23 ...

 * Applying alsa-headers-1.0.6a-user.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work/alsa-driver-1.0.23 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work/alsa-driver-1.0.23 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

>>> Install alsa-headers-1.0.23 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/image/ category media-sound

>>> Completed installing alsa-headers-1.0.23 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Package 'media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1

 *    /usr/include/sound/asequencer.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/asound_fm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/emu10k1.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdsp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/hdspm.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sb16_csp.h

 *    /usr/include/sound/sfnt_info.h

 * 

 * Package 'media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

BTW, ja nie kozystam z kernela 2.6.31 więc nie wiem o co mu biega

----------

## lsdudi

usun linux-headers 

to bezpieczne w kazdej chwili bedziesz mogl je doinstalowac

----------

## puntaru

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> usun linux-headers 
> 
> to bezpieczne w kazdej chwili bedziesz mogl je doinstalowac

 

chodzi Ci o katalog /usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/

jeżeli tak to usunąłem i nic

----------

## lsdudi

niet o pakiet sys-kernel/linux-headers

```
emerge -C sys-kernel/linux-headers
```

----------

## puntaru

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> niet o pakiet sys-kernel/linux-headers
> 
> ```
> emerge -C sys-kernel/linux-headers
> ```
> ...

 

zrobiłem to poleceniem

```
emerge -C linux-headers
```

później

```
emerge firefox
```

i otrzymałem

```
emerge firefox

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * Package:    media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: alsa-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.23.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work/alsa-driver-1.0.23 ...

 * Applying alsa-headers-1.0.6a-user.patch ...                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work/alsa-driver-1.0.23 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/work/alsa-driver-1.0.23 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

>>> Install alsa-headers-1.0.23 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/image/ category media-sound

>>> Completed installing alsa-headers-1.0.23 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 4) media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23

>>> Emerging (2 of 4) media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23

 * alsa-lib-1.0.23.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * Package:    media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: alsa-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:  alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mmap_emul alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib python userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-lib-1.0.23.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/work

 * Running elibtoolize in: alsa-lib-1.0.23/

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-1.5.patch ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/work/alsa-lib-1.0.23 ...

 * econf: updating alsa-lib-1.0.23/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating alsa-lib-1.0.23/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-static --enable-shared --disable-resmgr --enable-rawmidi --enable-seq --enable-aload --without-debug --disable-alisp --enable-python --with-pcm-plugins=adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol --disable-dependency-tracking

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... /lib/cpp

configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/work/alsa-lib-1.0.23/config.log

 * ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4968:  Called econf '--enable-static' '--enable-shared' '--disable-resmgr' '--enable-rawmidi' '--enable-seq' '--enable-aload' '--without-debug' '--disable-alisp' '--enable-python' '--with-pcm-plugins=adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol' '--disable-dependency-tracking'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/work/alsa-lib-1.0.23'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23:

 * ERROR: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4968:  Called econf '--enable-static' '--enable-shared' '--disable-resmgr' '--enable-rawmidi' '--enable-seq' '--enable-aload' '--without-debug' '--disable-alisp' '--enable-python' '--with-pcm-plugins=adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol' '--disable-dependency-tracking'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23/work/alsa-lib-1.0.23'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 40 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

----------

## lsdudi

a to ciekawe 

wymagane linux-headers ;]

co najciekawsze 

u mnie linux-headers nie przyznaje sie do żadnego pliku w /usr/include/sound

emegnij linux-headers spowrotem

----------

## puntaru

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> a to ciekawe 
> 
> wymagane linux-headers ;]
> 
> co najciekawsze 
> ...

 

a da się jakoś prosto te headers podłączyć pod obecny kernel? czy to coś da?

----------

## lsdudi

headersy sa luzno powiazane z kernelem wazne aby ich numerek nie byl wyzszy lub duzo nizszy od wersji kernela odpalonego

----------

## puntaru

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> headersy sa luzno powiazane z kernelem wazne aby ich numerek nie byl wyzszy lub duzo nizszy od wersji kernela odpalonego

 

dałem 

```
emerge linux-headers
```

wyszło 

```
(...) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.36.1 (...)
```

dałem  

```
emerge firefox
```

i ....zainstalował (co oceniam pozytywnie z jednej strony, z drugiej negatywnie, bo nie wiadomo o co mu biega). Sprawdzę jeszcze czy działa ten firefox

----------

